# Cherry Crotch



## HomeBody (Apr 24, 2013)

I had a small cherry in my woods that was about half dead. It split into a 3 way crotch about 3 ft. off the ground. One fork dead, one about dead, and one alive.
[attachment=23557]

Here's why it was dying. Wind shake damage.
[attachment=23559]
[attachment=23561]

This is my deer hauling rack on the tractor but it's worked okay so far for wood.
[attachment=23562]
[attachment=23563]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 24, 2013)

I put it on the mill and this is what I got. The second piece off was an 8/4 and it's real clean. The darker areas are the damage from the wind shake. I'll get some nice small stuff from the damaged pieces. They are all cut 4/4. Gary
[attachment=23566]
[attachment=23567]
[attachment=23569]
[attachment=23568]
[attachment=23570]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice wood and really nice ol 9N? Ford


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 24, 2013)

It's an 8N. Serial #2250, first month of production, fall of '47. It's too rough to be worth much but it runs okay and the 3 point works okay. I need a modern tractor with a loader!! Gary


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice tree really nice little mill set up u have there.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice find. Ain't millin fun!?


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice find. Ain't millin fun!?



Yes! Very rewarding even though it's killer work when you have a bad back. So, I'll just have to invest in some new toys to make my hobby easier and more fun. Like a winch for my trailer and a tractor with a loader. And then I'll need a bigger pole barn... Life is good! Gary


----------

